# Looking for a bassist



## Josep2557 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi all, I play music in a band with a drummer and a guitarist. We are looking for a bassist to play with us. We all have a nice mix of different and similiar tastes. For now we play typical rock/indie music but maybe would like to do something more.

Get in touch if you would like to play with us at +852 98324489. Whatsapp is perfect.


----------

